# new shower faucets



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Need to replace the faucets in my shower. 
Big problem is that I absolutely can not stand low flow, washerless or cartridge type faucets. 
Problem is that nobody seems to carry normal faucets. 

Any recommendations on makers or sources?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

We've used quite a few of these and always liked them: Pfister - Home | Kitchen Faucets, Bathroom Faucets, Showerheads, Accessories


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got any resale shops around you ? Maybe find a used one.
Of course you could be limited by the size of your supply lines.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Because of anti scald requirements, you'll be hard pressed to find simple volume controls for hot/cold shower supplies, and stay code compliant. 

I hear a lot of recommendations for both Delta and Hasgrohe brands from pro plumbers. Delta typically is readily available, provides decent performance, is easily serviceable, and has a modest price point. Hansgrohe is regarded as higher quality, but also comes at a higher price point.

Are your current fixtures not providing enough volume, or pressure? Like BG mentioned, the supply line size, and material have a lot to do with final flow rates. 

Could it be just the shower head that's the restriction? If you pull the head off the shower arm, and fill a vessel of known volume while timing it, you can get a general idea of what your current valves are capable of delivering. So, if you can fill a gallon jug in 15 secs, you have roughly 4GPM available from the shower arm. That's pretty good. Low flow heads are limited to 2 - 2.5 GPM. You could retest with your current head installed to see how it compares. This will give you some objective data to help determine how to proceed. 

With all that said, modern low flow showerheads deliver much better performance than they used to. Not to mention the flow restrictors never seem to be installed in a way that's permanent.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks all!
I found a set! Intended to make a run to habitat resale store, but on the way I saw an old hardware store a town over, stopped in and had some old solid brass or bronze ones on the back shelf. Nice heavy puppies, almost thought I'd have to re-enforce the wall to install them....

Flight, I had a set that looked like those you linked, installed with a matching round brass 'bar' sink in my boat for several years. They are nice faucets. Remodeled the boat, and went with stainless, still have the brass sink/faucet in my studio.

Basement and Vegas, I have good water pressure. The water main comes in right under the tub, and water heater is only a foot away from it, so the pex runs to the tub are maybe 18 inches long each. 

Odd thing is, I don't mind a low flow shower head, it's low flow faucets I dislike. When I am taking a shower, great, conserve that water, but if I'm not taking a shower, and running water, it's because I need to fill something.


----------

